# hiii i have questions for recovered and not recoverd



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

I think this questions only you guys can answered them better than a psychiatrists
1. If you completely forget about depersonalization does that mean you are cure?

2. Before relapsing really bad on dp/dr weeks before i would feel really bad in the afternoon after eating usually, i felt dizzy and so anxious and then i would get the drunk feeling but i wouldnt feel like i didnt feel connected to my surroundings, was that dp?
3. After completely forgeting about dp/dr i would get episodes where i felt like i was very drunk all of a sudden and freak out and it would go away it only lasted a few seconds or if i kept feeling like that, sleeping would make it go away, was that dp

Im so f** confused i dont even know if i ever recoverd x.x i forgot about all of this but my really hard anxiety made me feel that drunk feeling 24/7. The first time i got dp/dr it was drug induced and that was 5 years ago, i dont really remember how long it lasted since suddenly i just stop thinking about. Please help


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

let me add that, when i have forgotten abour do when i think i had episodes of it or so i thought, i would feel suddenly like drunk and my heart pounding and had a panic attacj, but that was the only symptoms. i didnt feel disconnected or had weird thoughts just that. I thought it was due to my anemia when that happend. where does DR episodes or something else ? pr just panic attacks


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

If you stop thinking about DP and more importantly dont fear it anymore then technically yes you are cured...


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

yeah i totally forgot about everything that had to do with dp and that was 5 years ago, i think my bad health brought me back  i was drinking way too much and stressing about every little thing , getting mad about everything and eating garbage food and fighting an eating disorder...oh my god its so obvious why it came back


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Stress and DP are soul mates!


----------



## MrFedUp (Aug 11, 2016)

Hiya,

Wow that's just like me when I was younger I would feel drunk all of a sudden then it would only go when I forgot about it. I remember thinking about it one morning in the shower "I haven't had that drunk feeling for ages" and bam it was back ! I've had it chronic for 1.5 years now 24/7 and I constantly feel completely spaced out and drunk / drugged.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

If you forget about having DP then chances are you're more or less over it - or it's at least mild enough to not get in the way of your life. I wouldn't take that as being cured necessarily though. I suppose it depends on how you look at it. You might still feel DP'ed but not be thinking about it. In that instance you would still have it, you're just not letting it take over your life, which I think should ultimately be the goal for pretty much all of us here.

The symptoms you describe are very characteristic of DP/DR. It can be either episodic (happening occasionally) or chronic (defined as any illness lasting continually for six months or longer). So it sounds like you started with the former and wound up with the latter. That's been the story for many of us. Though in my case, it came out of the blue one day and lasted continually without interruption.

What kind of help are you looking to get? Do you want to talk to a therapist regularly or maybe start medication to balance out your anxiety? Beyond that it's really a lot of trial and error, as far as lifestyle choices and experimentation to see what makes you feel a little better. There are lots of relaxation techniques you can try (like yoga or meditation), or supplements you can take (vitamins B & D, magnesium etc). Some people don't feel any difference making those changes, but they do help for some, so I would say it's worth exploring every option. It's a very individual condition. Do make sure you're medically checked out first though, top to bottom. That's step one as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Chicane, what medical tests do you recommend? thanks


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Hedgehog fuzz said:


> Chicane, what medical tests do you recommend? thanks


If you're in doubt, and assuming you can get the right doctor referrals, the bare minimum I would have them do is a full blood panel, brain and spine MRI, possibly a spinal tap. And definitely advanced lyme testing. When I first came down with this, and based on my symptoms, the docs kept me in hospital for three days, testing me for things like MS and ALS - but you have to bear in mind that I also had physical symptoms (dizziness, difficulty walking, almost fainting, migraines, occasional slurred speech etc). I think it's possible that some people who display DPDR-type symptoms could be in the early stages of some other disease, but I think the majority of the time their tests will turn up negative. I also think in the absence of physical symptoms you can more often than not put it down to mental/psychological issues, so the testing could then be considered unnecessary. But I feel like it's always better to be safe and know early on if there is anything else happening in the body.


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks for your replies, And my triggers i think are my really bad health and my personality i get stressed easily. But like i said I didn't think about it even for a secons for those 5 years, I read a great post 5 years ago in here and told you to continue with life and i did but in a pretty unhealthy way. But now im gonna sink help from a therapist for my anxiety which was the triggered in this case. And continue with life like I did the first time. And leave the forums , pray that I will come back and tell you how im doing.I have change waaaaaaay too much my lifestyle, i eat healthy, DON'T DRINK anymore and exercise , drink a lot of water but now will seek professional help to hit this moth**** disorder with a baseball bat  I will praay for everyone in here, theres very good people here but also very negative people and I dont want to reading their comments lol.


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

And i go out a lot more, I have gone out to clubs and I forget completely about dp/dr and Im very happy and thats the key. I was very nervous the first time I step on the club i felt agorophia but nothing happened and i felt pretty good when i left the club  NO DRINKING ofcourse. I have 2 friends with anxiety too and they are a blessing right now, we can connect easily but they arent depersonalized. I felt waaaaaay better than i did the first month. This time i will totally say goodbye this old friend Hopefully


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

anybody can talk to me if they want t know about my improvement. If you have fb we can talk , im sorry but i will leave this site


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

anybody can talk to me if they want t know about my improvement. If you have fb we can talk , im sorry but i will leave this site


----------

